# Office 365 >  >  Move Data in Row to Column

## Oldmanwheeler

Hello,

I am working on a project but am only familiar with the basics of working with Excel.  I have a row that needs to be transferred to column headings.  Is there a easy way to do this?  Thanks

Oldmanwheeler

----------


## AlKey

Hi Oldmanwheeler and welcome to the forum,

Please attach a sample workbook.  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a BEFORE sheet and an AFTER sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.  

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------


## pipoliveira

Hi Oldmanwheeler,

Try to select the data row and copy (Ctrl + C).

Then choose the cell you want to start the headings by clicking the right mouse button.

You should be able to see the *Transpose* option. This option changes data in a row to column and vice versa.

Let me know if that worked.

Cheers,
Filipe

----------

